

10,000 Mobile Apps Later and What We Learned - kumarski
https://medium.com/@linktexting/10-000-apps-later-lessons-learned-77c48c40e7fb

======
minimaxir
This doesn't state how the tools were used to _objectively_ determine good
apps. All the tips appear to be confirmation bias of apps people say are good.

~~~
kumarski
Correct.

These tools were used to gauge digital value.

Be more specific about confirmation bias?

